# Great Dane can't keep weight on..



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

There's a woman I know who recently (within the past couple of months) received a Great Dane from her daughter. The Dane is skin and bones. He's been on Blue Buffalo Wilderness since she got him and he's gained NO weight, even when being fed *12* cups a day. 

He is an adult. He put on weight briefly in the beginning when she began to feed him that, but soon lost it all again. 

His stools are normal. His activity level is normal. He is always shedding considerably when I see him. She just had him at the vet's and he came "with a clean bill of health", but she admitted he'd had no blood panels or any kind of specialized testing done. 

What in the world could be going on with him? 12 cups a day is a lot, even for a Great Dane.... Especially with a food as high fat and protein as Wilderness.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I would expect the shedding and skinniness from a dog who was on a low-quality diet. And it can take a few months for the dog to recover from that. But if there hasn't been ANY improvement since she got him, I would suspect a health problem. A full blood workup would be a good place to start.

I mean, that's almost 5000 calories a day!


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Great Danes are predisposed to a condition called exocrine pancreatic insufficiency (EPI) and I would bet a a dollar to a donut this is what your friend's Dane has. It's a progressive condition and dogs that have this problem will continue to lose weight no matter how much food they eat. These dogs also have a ravenous appetite. You should tell your friend to take her dog to a vet for necessary bloodwork.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

lulusmom said:


> These dogs also have a ravenous appetite.


Actually, Danes are not known for their huge appetites - in fact, I'd argue they are more picky than anything and it's a struggle to get them to eat (keeping in mind, all Danes are different of course). I still agree that taking him to the vet for the necessary tests and bloodwork is the best course of action.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sorry that I was not clear in my post. When I said these dogs have ravenous appetites, I meant dogs with EPI, not the breed. Dogs with EPI are unable to digest their food due to lack of pancreatic enzymes and they can literally starve to death if not diagnosed and treated. After re-reading member's post, it is odd that the dog has normal stool. Dogs with EPI do not usually have normal stool, especially if the pet owner is feeding them copious amounts of food, so that may blow the EPI theory out of the water. Dogs with diabetes mellitus, however, can have normal stool, eat a lot and still lose weight. A trip to the vet for blood chemistry, and probably a fecal, is in order. I do hope Entwine will update us on the outcome.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

lulusmom said:


> I'm sorry that I was not clear in my post. When I said these dogs have ravenous appetites, I meant dogs with EPI, not the breed. Dogs with EPI are unable to digest their food due to lack of pancreatic enzymes and they can literally starve to death if not diagnosed and treated. After re-reading member's post, it is odd that the dog has normal stool. Dogs with EPI do not usually have normal stool, especially if the pet owner is feeding them copious amounts of food, so that may blow the EPI theory out of the water. Dogs with diabetes mellitus, however, can have normal stool, eat a lot and still lose weight. A trip to the vet for blood chemistry, and probably a fecal, is in order. I do hope Entwine will update us on the outcome.


My bad - I misinterpreted what you were saying! Of course it makes sense now after you have explained it  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## MindyLove (Nov 28, 2010)

I really think it's a good idea to see a vet. It could be a multitude of different problems. Intestinal blockage, thyroid problems, diabetes...not to worry you, but there are just so many things it could be attributed to. I think you would be best going to the vet so you can rest easy and find the problem so it can be addressed. I really hope your Great Dane is okay and that you are too ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope she takes him in, too. We'll see. :S Thanks for all of the replies!


----------

